# I will never...



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

.... rip strips on my table saw without the guard in place ever again.

I still don't know exactly what happened, but was through with the cut using a push stick. I somehow brushed the blade with my fingernail. 2 hours later I left the emergency room with 90% of my right index finger still attached to my body.

There was no alcohol or other drugs involved in this. I was stone cold sober.

Be careful. **** happens fast with these tools.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That SUX!

Tablesaw to me is the scariest thing in any shop.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It does suck, but as table saw lessons go this was a light lesson. There was no reason not to have the guard on for these cuts other than hubris. The guard would have prevented this from happening. 

I am very careful and have made this cut thousands of times. But still I apparently screwed up.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Glad it wasn't any worse..

My blood runs cold every time I turn on my bandsaw... Too much chit can happen with these power tools...


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

table saws, and planer joiners..........them thangs can bite you quick.

glad you got off relatively easy.

just leave your right nostril alone for a few weeks.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Table Saw*

I think we are all guilty of running a naked blade, heck when I was working with a boat builder I took the blade guard off of my Skilsaw. We did things with them that defied common sense. Just be glad you can still count to ten without taking your shoes off. I touched a running router bit one time and that ain't no fun either. Quick story, I was working for a construction company and was in the office when two guys went flying out of the parking lot in one of the trucks. I saw one with his hand wrapped in a towel and it was obvious he was cut. The cabinet shop was in the back and I went there to see what was up. One of the guys was looking around and was kind of pale looking so I joined the search for the cut guys digit. Like you it was his lucky day, all I found was the entire bottom of his thumb, no bones just the pad. He was cutting laminate (formica) in the table saw, naked blade and with the standard blade insert. Little 3/4 inch strips to do end grain on some drawers. The piece started jumping and you know what happened. Crazy thing is they had a laminate cutter right there, I guess he never used one. It was too late to salvage his flesh so he ended up requiring a skin graft. He got over it just fine but no finger print on that thumb. That blue push stick almost hit me in the face one time.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Had a friend that did the same thing. Take some time and a little 1/2"
plywood and make one of these. Mine fits my rip fence and I glued some
sand paper strips on the bottom for a no-slip grip on my work piece.
Stripping work is now pretty safe as my hand is no where near the blade.
Still got to have rapt attention though.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm supposed to give it some air and let it scab over.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Awwww OUCH!!

My blue push stick is the same kind as that one and after today looks just like it. YIKES


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

OK, I didn't need to see that. LOL


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

kneekap said:


> Had a friend that did the same thing. Take some time and a little 1/2"
> plywood and make one of these. Mine fits my rip fence and I glued some
> sand paper strips on the bottom for a no-slip grip on my work piece.
> Stripping work is now pretty safe as my hand is no where near the blade.
> Still got to have rapt attention though.


That is a nice tool, but how do you hold the work down? it looks to me your tool only push the work forward into the blade.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Should have shown a picture in action. My guide fits over the rip fence. I can rip down to 1/2" on either side of the blade.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

kneekap said:


> Should have shown a picture in action. My guide fits over the rip fence. I can rip down to 1/2" on either side of the blade.


Very cool!


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Try one of these. Nothing's perfect, but I wouldn't use my saw without one.

http://www.google.com/shopping/prod...w7pS4Ag&lsft=gclid:COvX0YD96sgCFcKGaQod87QHqw


----------

